# Why Husbands Get Bored With Wives After Marriage



## kaka2 (Feb 21, 2012)

Whether it is a man or woman, human beings get bored doing or eating the same thing every day. When you started dating with your husband, you cannot wait to meet him up or do something with him together. As time goes on, both of you will lose the spontaneity to put in more effort to shower surprises and soon it appears that there is nothing new and you will wonder why husbands get bored with wife after marriage when he show signs of boredom. The fact is both of you are starting to take things for granted and that is when boredom sets in.


Get the rest article below:



Need free online therapist click the below :


www.relationshipextra.com/2012/02/16/why-husbands-get-bored-with-wives-after-marriage/


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

So men get bored and it's always the woman's fault. That's awesome, and I'm with brighteyes on this


----------



## Trickster (Nov 19, 2011)

Maybe the person who we married didn't feel the void that we have inside us. Then we start to look for other reasons why the relationship is failing. We look for a way out, we see their faults that we didn't notice before, so we start doing stupid thing that our spouses may not like... I'm sorry... feeling weird right now...


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

Why not mention the "rut" men get into. I mean it is not my fault that I am bored with my H when he is sitting out in his shop for hours on end crafting up something and then he comes in and eats a second dinner then crashed on the couch snoring so loud that I can barely think. He let him self go and is no longer "hunting". I am not at fault for that. ( I have yet to tell him that he is getting unattractive fat but it is coming and I hope I say it with love  ) 

I hate these one sided ideals. Men let them selves go and get less interested in the things that keep the relationship from getting boring. 

It is a two way street and yet I am still hearing that these sort of things are the fault of the wife, if a relationship is boring, if the sex life has gone down hill, if...blah blah blah. Nope this is a load of you know what. Both parenters are to blame when things get boring in a relationship.


----------



## GreenEyes (Jan 27, 2011)

Kurosity said:


> Why not mention the "rut" men get into. I mean it is not my fault that I am bored with my H when he is sitting out in his shop for hours on end crafting up something and then he comes in and eats a second dinner then crashed on the couch snoring so loud that I can barely think. He let him self go and is no longer "hunting". I am not at fault for that. ( I have yet to tell him that he is getting unattractive fat but it is coming and I hope I say it with love  )
> 
> I hate these one sided ideals. Men let them selves go and get less interested in the things that keep the relationship from getting boring.
> 
> It is a two way street and yet I am still hearing that these sort of things are the fault of the wife, if a relationship is boring, if the sex life has gone down hill, if...blah blah blah. Nope this is a load of you know what. Both parenters are to blame when things get boring in a relationship.


:iagree::iagree: I know where's the other side that tell men what they do to make their wives "bored" with the relationship????


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

A woman shouldn't ever be bored in a relationship.

There are dishes to be done and clothes to be washed. Chop Chop!

I kid..please dont kill me.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Really? You actually asked this question? Women don't get bored. Our brains are so simple that we literally cannot! My mind is all about Oh hey, there's a car speeding by; Oh look, there's my son getting hit by it; Oh look, a shiny object; Oh, what was I thinking?.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

It's the woman's fault every time! (sarcasm)


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Spammer setting up a link to a website


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Mistys dad said:


> Spammer setting up a link to a website


Well duh! It's still funny to take an obvious troll thread and turn it in to entertainment. There was an EPIC thread about "Why penises are shaped the way they are" and it turned in to legend.


----------



## Kurosity (Dec 22, 2011)

My sides are splitting.........Oh how I love the fun things can turn into around here!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Kurosity said:


> My sides are splitting.........Oh how I love the fun things can turn into around here!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


Notice his name is Kaka and number 2. Bwahahahaha. Indeed.

:rofl:


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Notice his name is Kaka and number 2. Bwahahahaha. Indeed.
> 
> :rofl:


:lol:

Well done.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

My post:

Why I am bored with husband after marriage:

Because he's BORING. It's THAT simple.


----------



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

ancient ideas!


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

If I ever get bored I have the voices inside to tell me what to do ...


----------



## maapa (Feb 27, 2012)

Men get bored becuz women are majorly the primary couse.


----------



## blessing (Mar 1, 2012)

Divorce proceedings are often long drawn out and expensive. To reduce costs, it is beneficial for couples seeking a divorce to know about firms and organizations that offer legal aid as free divorce advice . People who are not financially sound also look for free divorce advice. There are various non-profit organizations in the US that provide free advice.


----------

